# Rough Idle, Service Traction Control, P0171, High Pitched Noise



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your description is that of a failed cam cover PCV........there is also a strong possibility that the check valve in the intake manifold has failed as well.
Over time, it has has been found that a failed check valve is what caused the PCV disc to rupture, so the dealer is instructed to to check it in conjunction with the cam cover replacement.

These components are covered under powertrain.

Rob


----------



## learnstern (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you Robby. I wasn't aware of the potential issue with the check valve in the intake manifold. I made an appointment with the Dealdership on Monday and will update on what they say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

learnstern said:


> Thank you Robby. I wasn't aware of the potential issue with the check valve in the intake manifold. I made an appointment with the Dealdership on Monday and will update on what they say.


Hi learnstern, 

Sorry to hear about these concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze. Please keep us updated on how it goes at the dealership on Monday and let us know if we can be of any additional assistance in the meantime. 

Sincerely, 

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## barleywilkerson (Jul 7, 2016)

i haven't been able to find any info on this, but does the pcv valve/camshaft cover issue apply to the 1.8L engines as well? my car has thrown the same code and has the same or similar symptoms...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

barleywilkerson said:


> i haven't been able to find any info on this, but does the pcv valve/camshaft cover issue apply to the 1.8L engines as well? my car has thrown the same code and has the same or similar symptoms...


No, the failure is specific to the 1.4t engine.

However, if you are getting the P0171 it is telling you there is a vacuum leak on the intake side somewhere....vacuum hose, failed gasket, something along those lines.
The engine is no known for any specific vacuum problem but that does not mean you can't be the first.

Rob


----------



## cliff883 (Jan 12, 2017)

barleywilkerson said:


> i haven't been able to find any info on this, but does the pcv valve/camshaft cover issue apply to the 1.8L engines as well? my car has thrown the same code and has the same or similar symptoms...


Did you ever figure out your problem? My car just started doing the same thing


----------



## SuzieCruze (Jun 25, 2014)

Had these same issues and ended up taking it to the dealer. Hope this helps someone!

First tried to fix by replacing the PCV cover in my 2014 Cruze LS (1.8L) but this did not resolve the issue. Took it to the dealer and they said the negative battery cable was bad and under recall and could be fixed for free (even for a rebuild!). They also purged the solenoid which they say fixed the engine issue. Still not convinced that the PCV valve didn't originally need to be replaced given others' reports of it going bad and having similar issues. Anyway, replacing the battery cable and purging the solenoid solved my problem.


----------



## laraerob (Jul 25, 2018)

*End Result*

Friend of mine had the same code P0171 and then her traction light come on. She took it into Chevy dealership and the issue was camshaft cover was leaking at PVC port hole as well as return valve was missing in the intake manifold. They replaced the camshaft and intake manifold. Dealership told her that the traction control light will come on with the code above sort of like a way to make sure you freak out and take car into a shop but that there isn't actually anything wrong with traction control. The above issue also cause the a/c to completely stop working and that was **** of not good because we live in TX and the temp was 116 the day this happened. lol. Her car is a 2016 Cruze and still had power train warranty so everything was covered. And the a/c worked fine once all the above was fixed. **** ass-hat sensors and codes.


----------



## mrfancyred (Jun 28, 2019)

2011 chevy Cruze manual 1.8L 74,000 miles 

has same issues

surging idle with ac on 
po171 code
service stabiltrac and traction control 

was wondering if yall found the cure.
and if it is still under warranty if bought used.


----------

